# 10x12ft stable, what size horse?



## 3Beasties (9 October 2008)

As the title says really.

What would be the biggest Horse/Pony you would put in a 10x12ft stable?

(Don't know if this would make a difference but it Would have rubber matting and a deep straw bed covering the whole stable, straw banks, Big doorway and very high roof!)


----------



## stencilface (9 October 2008)

Prob 15.2? def nothing biger than that - horses live in much worse....


----------



## Enfys (9 October 2008)

Here, 10x12 is probably average. It took me a long time to get my head around that. Back in the UK I would have considered that and anything smaller fit for ponies only.

My stables (former standard bred training stable) are 10 x 11, and when I apologised to a prospective Boarder once about the small stable for her 16h QH, she thought I was joking. 12 x 12's are advertised as roomy here.

I bought my (outhouse sized) Paint horse from a Trainer and his stables were 
9 x 9 so he told me, he had everything from ponies to big QH stallions in those, all living quite calmly in them 23 hours a day. He thought my stalls were enormous when he delivered the mare, in fact he paced my barn and announced that I could probably fit in an extra stall on each side if I took 18" out of each of them! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Of course, bigger really is better as far as stables are concerned in my opinion, but horses can, and do, become accustomed to smaller stables.


----------



## 3Beasties (9 October 2008)

That's really interesting, thanks guys.

I'm just planning ahead really in case I buy a Section D at the sales next week.  Was thinking everyone would say no bigger then 12hh!!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (10 October 2008)

My 16.3hh TB lives in a 10 x 10 and lives quite happily in it. He has big banks and curls up on the floor to go to sleep. I did worry when I first got him about doing that but he seems fine.


----------



## Theresa_F (10 October 2008)

Cairo the old clyde at 16.3 was in a 10 x 14 stable - and he was a very long horse.  No problems at all for him.

As he got old, he did prefer a 12 x 12 as that bit extra width meant he could turn round easier.

Only disadvantage with a smaller stable and a larger horse is that they are normally more dirty as they tend to kick or lay in the droppings.

I have no problem with a smaller stable as long as they are not in 24 x 7 every day.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (10 October 2008)

I had my 16.2hh in my 10x12 she was absolutely fine !! 

have also had them in my 10x10 !!! 

I have showed people the 10 x 10 before and they thought they were 12x12 no one can tell the difference until you show them !!


----------



## clairel (10 October 2008)

My 16hh and 16.3hh horse both live in 10x12 stables and have never had any probs


----------



## LadyRascasse (10 October 2008)

my 16.2 lives in a 11X9 box fine but i would rather he was in a bigger box


----------



## MagicMelon (11 October 2008)

I wouldnt put more than a pony in one TBH. Think its very unfair to put a large horse in much less.


----------



## badgerdog (11 October 2008)

My 16 2 horse who normally lives out has had to be on box rest for the last 2 weeks in a stable which is only 10 X 11.  I was worried about him being in such a small space but he's been fine - lying down and even having the odd roll!  I would much prefer a bigger box but he seems to be coping ok.


----------



## ginadrummond (12 October 2008)

I have 2 9 x 9 stables and they were all I had so used them for my 16 hand draft mare and 16.1 youngster.  The were absolutely fine and both lay down.  I think the mobile ones used for temporary stabling are 10 x 10, so if its good enough for the professionals.....


----------



## hannahandteddy (12 October 2008)

My 15hh mare was in a huge stable (not sure on exact size but really was huge) when I first moved to current yard, she didn't settle and at first we thought the smaller stable would be too small. She is 100% happier in the smaller stable (probably about 10x8 it's long rather than wide) it has rubber matting and a thick bed of shavings. You wouldn't think she was the same horse. It's quite tight for her to turn round but she is much happier. My friends 14hh pony is now in the big stable 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she could be lunged in it


----------



## LCobby (12 October 2008)

Also depends on how long they are stabled for-
if just a few hours or overnight in winter, then fine, if turned out daytime.
Temporary stabling at shows is often 10x 12 or even 10 x 10  and our 16h manages to lie down ok.
However, with rubber matting, I would not use a deep straw bed of big banks, defeating the object, cob type may eat it and big straw banks make for less mooching about space. 
With good soft matting, I have a half bed of shavings,  if it was a small box, I'd use rubber wall matting.


----------

